# DO NOT VOTE FOR KERRY!!!



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

Every year an independent tax watchdog group analyzes the average tax burden 
>on Americans, and then calculates the "Tax Freedom Day." This is the day 
>after which the money you earn goes to you, not the government. 
> 
>This year, tax freedom day was April 11th. That's the earliest it has been 
>since 1991. It's latest day ever was May 2nd, which occurred in 2000. 
> 
>Notice anything special about those dates? (Hint: In 1991 George W. Bush 
>Sr., President. In 2000 Bill Clinton was President) 
> 
>Today John Kerry gave a speech in which he claimed Americans are actually 
>paying more taxes under Bush, despite the tax cuts. He gave no explanation 
>and provided no data for this claim. 
> 
>Another interesting fact: Both George Bush and John Kerry are wealthy men. 
> 
>Bush owns only one home, his ranch in Texas. 
> 
>Kerry owns 4 mansions, all worth several million dollars. (His ski resort 
>home in Idaho is an old barn brought over from Europe in pieces. Not your 
>average A-frame). 
> 
>Bush paid $250,000 in taxes this year; Kerry paid $90,000. Does that sound 
>right? 
> 
>The man who wants to raise your taxes obviously has figured out a way to 
>avoid paying his own. 
>Pass this on. Only 202 days until the election. 
>


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

fine, I won't


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Wasn't planning on voting for him anyways, but that tidbit of information reassures me even more


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

bush is a genious.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Post +1

Go Bush!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Wasn't planning on voting for him anyways, but that tidbit of information reassures me even more


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

i'm voteing for Kerry


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I think you should start 5 more threads about the same crap.









I dont trust anybody who puts out millions to get a job that pays pocket change compared to that.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

If you live in canada DON'T vote conservative.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jebus said:


> If you live in canada DON'T vote conservative.


yeah because this thread has everything to do with canada.... .


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't vote!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes and i believe everything on the net as well...lol..

i'm still waiting for GAP to send me a check for every person i send a email too....f*ck chain letter


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Jebus said:


> If you live in canada DON'T vote conservative.


interestingly enough, Canada's tax freedom day was on election day june 28. A lot later than our friends south of the border.

Also, don't forget that kerry has a extremely rich wife, who is heir to the heinz money. Some of those places could have been her's before.

The original poster also provided no data for the post either.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

type in tax freedom day into google, the first page that comes up shows a fault in the email. This is the earliest tax freedom day in 37 years, not since '91. Still shows something though.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

> Another interesting fact: Both George Bush and John Kerry are wealthy men.


i laugh at this statement...wtf...name a politician that lives in the ghetto,name a politician that lived off food stamp or welfare..none..all rich fucks that don't give a sh*t about us..beside whats or who putting greens in there pockets...wow,who ever wrote this sh*t is a real genius..









what next bush and kerry also went to school?? ..fact..

they have ten fingers..fact

they have hair and eyes...fact..

yeah tell me something new..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> > Another interesting fact: Both George Bush and John Kerry are wealthy men.
> 
> 
> i laugh at this statement...wtf...name a politician that lives in the ghetto,name a politician that lived off food stamp or welfare..none..all rich fucks that don't give a sh*t about us..beside whats or who putting greens in there pockets...wow,who ever wrote this sh*t is a real genius..
> ...


 Ok ....

Kerry's penis has sideburns.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > > Another interesting fact: Both George Bush and John Kerry are wealthy men.
> ...


 and i thought he had a afro...lol :laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

piranhaha said:


> bush is a genious.:laugh:


 Bush graduated from Yale and Harvard.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

rchan11 said:


> piranhaha said:
> 
> 
> > bush is a genious.:laugh:
> ...


with much help... the kinda people who goto those schools dont get grades like bush did when he was there, if they did, it would mean suicide or serious psychological problems.

he could have never did it without the help of daddy.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

yale/harvard graduates also dont talk like a dumbass. NOBODY bush lover or hater can deny his public stupidity. hes probably the only president that says "umm" 4 times a sentence.

"umm well, were gonna do some work, some umm important work. see umm you dont have to be in washington to get work done, people dont understand umm.. that you can get work done."

everytime he says something its like hes put on the spot and just doesnt know how to reply.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

Wtf, this thread is rediculous. If you want to choose your president based on his personal life so be it, I have no argument there. From what the topic is impling, I am getting that you are trying to say that Bush has less money and pays more taxes than Kerry because he is evading them.
Well even if Kerry was doing that, then shame on him. Yet shame on bush even more-- have you seen the way he gets his money? *cough* Texas tea. 
Either way, I think they both have their bads, but bush has already been given a chance and for the majority fucked it all up. If he gets re-elected *cough* if the american people are retarded enough to do such a thing, I bet hes going to get shot but some loon.
my .02

bobme- your f*cking hiliarious








drew-


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I think this election is a win-win situation for bush voters. If bush wins we get to point and laugh at all of the pissed off kerry supporters. If kerry wins we get to point and laugh at all of the pissed off kerry supporters after realizing how bad he F%$#ed up this country and know that every one of them are directly responsible for the sh*t hole he has created.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

rbp75 said:


> I think this election is a win-win situation for bush voters. If bush wins we get to point and laugh at all of the pissed off kerry supporters. If kerry wins we get to point and laugh at all of the pissed off kerry supporters after realizing how bad he F%$#ed up this country and know that every one of them are directly responsible for the sh*t hole he has created.


you dont know what your talking about, so shutup.

or are you so stupid you dont realize BUSH is in office now, and not Kerry?

Kerry has done nothing to this country, yet.


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

How can you guys think kerry is WORSE than bush?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

anybody who would pay out millions+++ for a job that pays chump change is sketchy to begin with...


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe if more people researched, and read foreign(uncensored) media,you would all realize the importance of removing Bush from office. I feel most mature pirhana owners are a friend of mother nature, and Bush is'nt! He comes from a background that is only interested in controling the only resource that could stop the world! Why else would he be the only president that has allowed the EPA to change standards BACKWARDS! The worlds polluters( burners of fossil fuels) can actually release more harmful emissions into our fragile nature. Bush's cronies even had the nerve to say the "jury is still out on the subject of fossil fuel burning and the greenhouse effect". Can't we all see who Bush is REALLY for?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I WON'T!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> you dont know what your talking about, so shutup.


\
ummm... NO!











> or are you so stupid you dont realize BUSH is in office now, and not Kerry?


yea I realize how is in office and thats why we have had such a great recovery from the worst attact on this country. I lost my job due to 9/11 early last year, now because of the growing economy I now have one. stocks are up, employment is up, we havnt had any other attacts on our soil, Ive been spared of having to file bankruptcy due to the tax cuts from loosing my job and not to mention of the unemployment compensation being increased for how long you can collect.
he ousted sadam, found wmd's(despite what the media has told you) and has never backed down like some coward would have. Good or bad I atleast know what he stands for, can you say the same for kerry?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Bush's cronies even had the nerve to say the "jury is still out on the subject of fossil fuel burning and the greenhouse effect".


bring it on, its the middle of summer and its been in the 70s in the day and 50s at night. for the last month where the problem.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > Bush's cronies even had the nerve to say the "jury is still out on the subject of fossil fuel burning and the greenhouse effect".
> 
> 
> bring it on, its the middle of summer and its been in the 70s in the day and 50s at night. for the last month where the problem.


 Reminds me last year I think when Al Gore was giving a speech on global warming and it was like 20 degrees lol


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

PARANHAZ69 said:


> Crap... crap... crap... crap... crap... crap... crap... crap... and even more crap


 Bush jr. lowered the taxes for ppl with high incomes but not for the average John Doe. If rich ppl have to pay lower taxes it means that 1000's 'till millions of dollars go to them instead of the state's treasury. Those combined makes billions and yeah if you spread that average over all Americans it seems as if that Tax Freedom date came early this year. Unfortunately not for the average American like yourself, but only for those wealthy bastards that can buy 2 instead of 1 Bentley this year.

Vote Kerry!!! "Cuz the other option sucks even more"


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I love democrats... When they have no real arguments, they either start shouting and tell people to "shut up", or they go back to there "Bush is just in it for oil" excuse. You people are really fun to listen to. My Grandfather is the exact same way, after he repeats the same crap over and over again, and runs out of facts, he starts name calling and shouting.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

At least with Bush we know what he's gonna do in the next few years. With this guy Kerry, GOD knows what he will do.

Bush is the lesser of 2 evils. Wheres Perot when you need him?


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> I love democrats... When they have no real arguments, they either start shouting and tell people to "shut up", or they go back to there "Bush is just in it for oil" excuse. You people are really fun to listen to. My Grandfather is the exact same way, after he repeats the same crap over and over again, and runs out of facts, he starts name calling and shouting.










u'r a typical republican, if they run out of arguements or get pwned they switch subject and start to talk crap about democrats.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I didn't switch subjects. Just pointed out how our nice democratic friend said 'shut up'.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Bush jr. lowered the taxes for ppl with high incomes but not for the average John Doe. If rich ppl have to pay lower taxes it means that 1000's 'till millions of dollars go to them instead of the state's treasury. Those combined makes billions and yeah if you spread that average over all Americans it seems as if that Tax Freedom date came early this year. Unfortunately not for the average American like yourself, but only for those wealthy bastards that can buy 2 instead of 1 Bentley this year.
> 
> Vote Kerry!!! "Cuz the other option sucks even more"


well Im an average blue collar joe and I saved $700 on my taxes last year due to the tax cut and thats alot for me considering at the time I wouldnt have been able to afford to pay it.. not top mention the record lows we had on interest rates and now there are more people who own their own homes and buy new cars, and get low intrest bank loans, all of which I been able to do in the last few months. thanks to bush


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Come on rpb75, don't you know that Bush is just riding the wave started by Blow Job Billy? At least thats what some people want us to think.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> I didn't switch subjects. Just pointed out how our nice democratic friend said 'shut up'.


I'm not a democrat, so take a seat dumbass.



> yea I realize how is in office and thats why we have had such a great recovery from the worst attact on this country.


huh? try that again in english?



> found wmd's(despite what the media has told you)


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I have graduated to dumbass!

That wasn't very nice....


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> I have graduated to dumbass!
> 
> That wasn't very nice....


 I know it wasnt, it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> I didn't switch subjects. Just pointed out how our nice democratic friend said 'shut up'.


 Ok, never mind then I didn't read the previous posts.

@ rbp75: good point and I don't know if that goes for all of the 'average blue collar joes', but your countries debts are going sky high thanx to u'r friend Bush. He places the burden(sp?) on the future generations.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I hope you don't kiss your mother with that mouth.... No need for personal attacks.

Are you one of those internet thugs I was reading about last week?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> huh? try that again in english?


which part dont you understand?????
so i was typing fast you can figure it out


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> I hope you don't kiss your mother with that mouth.... No need for personal attacks.
> 
> Are you one of those internet thugs I was reading about last week?


 lol, dont take it personal, im just a crude m**********r.

and no... If I say something to you online I gaurantee I will back it up in person.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Satan you are not even from the U.S. correct? If so, why do you think you know more then the people that actually live here? I don't claim to know dick about where your from, not that I really give a sh*t. Your countries business is your problem, not mine. And our economy is our problem, not yours.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Crude???? Is that another shot on Bush and oil????









At least you got the nuts to back up your "crude motherfuckerness"


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you don't kiss your mother with that mouth.... No need for personal attacks.
> ...


 Shut up, Wookie...
You're 4'3", so there not much backing up for you to do anyways...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > doctorvtec said:
> ...


sh*t ive been had


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Satan you are not even from the U.S. correct? If so, why do you think you know more then the people that actually live here? I don't claim to know dick about where your from, not that I really give a sh*t. Your countries business is your problem, not mine. And our economy is our problem, not yours.


 Your governments irresponsible policy _is_ our concern (as in it affects us all, wheter we ask for it or not), so what the hell are you talking about?











> I don't claim to know dick about where your from, not that I really give a sh*t.


I've heard that before, too often actually - seems to be a popular thought in the US: "me, me, me: f*ck the rest" And then you yanks wonder why no one likes you in the first place...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> @ rbp75: good point and I don't know if that goes for all of the 'average blue collar joes', but your countries debts are going sky high thanx to u'r friend Bush. He places the burden(sp?) on the future generations.


agreed about the debts I will never say bush is perfect, far from it but his good point imo surpass his bad points. but war unfortunatly costs money and I would rather pay of his debts than live in a world controlled by the fear of terrorists. remember we didnt ask for this.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Honestly why should we be that concerned about everyone else? sh*t we got too many problems here to worry about everyone else.

I don't even think we should be f*cking with the middle east. f*ck it, let Isreal handle their own sh*t. If they wanna blow everyone up, f*ck it. If Iraq wants to be ruled by Sadaam, f*ck it, let them have him back, it's their life. Give the terrorists what they want, and leave the middle east alone.

If a country wants our help, fine help em. If they dont, f*ck it. The worlds not our problem, and our country would be a lot better off if we didn't treat it that way.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

> agreed about the debts I will never say bush is perfect, far from it but his good point imo surpass his bad points. but war unfortunatly costs money and I would rather pay of his debts than live in a world controlled by the fear of terrorists. remember we didnt ask for this.


our country is in more fear since bush put togethor that stupid color code bs sh*t then terrorist have ever put us in.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Satan you are not even from the U.S. correct? If so, why do you think you know more then the people that actually live here? I don't claim to know dick about where your from, not that I really give a sh*t. Your countries business is your problem, not mine. And our economy is our problem, not yours.


 When did I pretend to know more then an American, please tell me. I mearly pointed out some issues that have been around for a while. That you don't know sh*t about my country is just something I expected you to. Your knowledge doesn't extend past your own borders and sadly most Americans have that problem.

As far as your economy, it IS my problem. The weak American economy (=weak Dollar) effects the European economy (=strong Euro) pretty hard. And because I live in a country that makes it's money by trade we get hit even harder then the rest of Europe.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I've heard that before, too often actually - seems to be a popular thought in the US: "me, me, me: f*ck the rest" And then you yanks wonder why no one likes you in the first place...


unless your country is a supporter of terrorism I would think its safe to say that the US. wouldnt have been the last to be attacked, so you would have eventually have felt what it is like to wake up to the fear of watching thousands of your people die on your own soil. dont assume bushes intentions are selfish he's doing this for the survival of the world not just the US.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

God, I am such an asshole!


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > I've heard that before, too often actually - seems to be a popular thought in the US: "me, me, me: f*ck the rest" And then you yanks wonder why no one likes you in the first place...
> 
> 
> unless your country is a supporter of terrorism I would think its safe to say that the US. wouldnt have been the last to be attacked, so you would have eventually have felt what it is like to wake up to the fear of watching thousands of your people die on your own soil. dont assume bushes intentions are selfish he's doing this for the survival of the world not just the US.


Do you really believe he did anything usefull? He only threw more petrol on the muslim-extremist-fire. Attacking Afghanistan had somewhat of a purpose, but Iraq has never been a safe-haven for terrorists while Saddam was in charge. That man feared muslim extremism himself. As for WMD, a country that can barely support an army consisting of 5 tanks and some Iraqi's with guns isn't able to build up an arsenal of WMD that are able to reach the States.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I'm a pretty, lets say, laid back guy. LOL

But that "BLEEP" comment, was pretty not cool...


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> I'm a pretty, lets say, laid back guy. LOL
> 
> But that "***********" comment, was pretty not cool...










yeah sorry 'bout that. I've gotta admit it was somewhat provoking so I cut it out.

I blame it on me seeing '3 Kings' too often


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> that "***********" comment, was pretty not cool...


Yup: please don't use that kind of language here...









Other than that, I'd like to see Satans'Fish's last comments about Iraq proved wrong (and by someone that does his own thinking, and not by someone who lets the White House do the thinking for him)


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Do you really believe he did anything usefull? He only threw more petrol on the muslim-extremist-fire. Attacking Afghanistan had somewhat of a purpose, but Iraq has never been a safe-haven for terrorists while Saddam was in charge. That man feared muslim extremism himself. As for WMD, a country that can barely support an army consisting of 5 tanks and some *********** with guns isn't able to build up an arsenal of WMD that are able to reach the States


your right he didnt have ability to reach the US. but he did have the chemicals, so why wait for another attack before doing something.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Other than that, I'd like to see Satans'Fish's last comments about Iraq proved wrong (and by someone that does his own thinking, and not let the White House do the thinking for him)


how was that.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > Do you really believe he did anything usefull? He only threw more petrol on the muslim-extremist-fire. Attacking Afghanistan had somewhat of a purpose, but Iraq has never been a safe-haven for terrorists while Saddam was in charge. That man feared muslim extremism himself. As for WMD, a country that can barely support an army consisting of 5 tanks and some *********** with guns isn't able to build up an arsenal of WMD that are able to reach the States
> 
> 
> your right he didnt have ability to reach the US. but he did have the chemicals, so why wait for another attack before doing something.


Another attack on who? Not the States that is, so why bother?

Add-it: errr... what chemicals?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> > Other than that, I'd like to see Satans'Fish's last comments about Iraq proved wrong (and by someone that does his own thinking, and not let the White House do the thinking for him)
> 
> 
> how was that.


 I've seen worse...


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Another attack on who? Not the States that is, so why bother?


I guess america is just a big softy when it comes to seeing dictators bombing other countries killing tens of thousands of innosent people in the name of religion or political belief.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > Another attack on who? Not the States that is, so why bother?
> 
> 
> I guess america is just a big softy when it comes to seeing dictators bombing other countries killing tens of thousands of innosent people in the name of religion or political belief.


 Then Bush Sr. should have finished the job at the time, but Iraq hasn't posed a treat since then anyhow. Besides there a plenty of other dictators killing their own ppl and ruining their country. If you lot insist on being the worlds police, why just bother with some instead of all dictators?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

not to mention finding over 300000 dead people buried in mas graves for probably doing no more than wanting to live how they wanted to live. If that alone is not enough to justify going to war with someone you are all just plain evil.


----------



## Satans'Fish (Jul 20, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> not to mention finding over 300000 dead people buried in mas graves for probably doing no more than wanting to live how they wanted to live. If that alone is not enough to justify going to war with someone you are all just plain evil.


 They don't call me Satan without a reason









But seriously, I do think the war has it's good sides. The reasons to start it is what bothers me. And like I stated above, Iraq isn't the only country with a cruel dictator so why not get rid of the others?

Anyways, I'm off to bed... it's 01:00pm and I've gotta work tomorrow. Adios


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Then Bush Sr. should have finished the job at the time, but Iraq hasn't posed a treat since then anyhow. Besides there a plenty of other dictators killing their own ppl and ruining their country. If you lot insist on being the worlds police, why just bother with some instead of all dictators?


well you have to start somewhere so you might as well start with the craziest asshole out there. And by rights bush sr's mission was to remove saddams men from saudia arabia and he did that. and as I said before why wait till he is a threat if he had an opportunity to attack our land he would have.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Drew said:


> > agreed about the debts I will never say bush is perfect, far from it but his good point imo surpass his bad points. but war unfortunatly costs money and I would rather pay of his debts than live in a world controlled by the fear of terrorists. remember we didnt ask for this.
> 
> 
> our country is in more fear since bush put togethor that stupid color code bs sh*t then terrorist have ever put us in.


Yeah right.. if "orange alert" scares you more than seeing the planes fly into the towers on television, you got issues...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I've heard that before, too often actually - seems to be a popular thought in the US: "me, me, me: f*ck the rest" And then you yanks wonder why no one likes you in the first place...


 You know you've been pushing this argument in just about every single thread we've had - "you americans wonder why nobody likes you"

Fine - you know what, from now on, we'll only do things as long as they please other countries ! After all, much like adolescents in Jr. High school, being liked and popular is our chief concern, right ? Let's forget about our own prosperity and safety and only do things as long as they benefit others. Ourselves be damned !! 
"Oh no, these terrorists are planning to attack us, but somebody in France may like us less if we bomb the sh*t out of them so let's just hold off and take our chances "

Uh.. next. Personally, I'd rather be hated and secure than loved and vulnerable


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lol someone close this thread


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> lol someone close this thread


 why ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

It's gone way off topic and sh*t. You can't argue with some peeps man. As Americans we are wrong and we owe everyone else.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> As Americans we are wrong and we owe everyone else.


 Let's not forget our arrogance and the fact that we are brainwashed by our







"coservative" media controlled by the White House.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

By conservative, you mean CNN and MSNBC right?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> By conservative, you mean CNN and MSNBC right?


 i have no idea. just repeating what others say


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Cant stand Kerry

Bush all the way.

Kerry was in my neighborhood today,of course i was down with my fellow Bush supporters holding my sign.

Also was some abortion people, yelling "baby killer" at him.

This guy is pushing hard for the ohio vote, hope Bush takes Ohio, he stands a real good chance to win if he does


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Cant stand Kerry
> 
> Bush all the way.
> 
> ...


 I can't stand Kerry either, but just remember that your man Bush has not been altogether great for Ohio. Bush is riding high on the fact that noone feels secure with a vascillating idiot like Kerry in office. At least we know that Bush will take it to the terrorists. If there was any kind of real candidate coming out of the Democratic party, Bush wouldn't have a chance. There have been so many jobs lost in Ohio it's a damn disgrace. Taft, a Bush supporter, ran on a platform of no raised taxes and no cuts in education. The schools in Ohio are so financially drained that the best minds are leaving the state and taxes are higher than ever here. True, liberal mismanagement brought the schools to this point, but the Republican sollution is to just stop funding education altogether. And Bush is not even a conservative. I think Bush and Kerry should just run on the same ticket.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm not to happy with either one of them. Bush is leaving the borders un-guarded, and in war time I might add. Kerry, I really dont know enough about him at the moment I mean who is the real guy? I can't tell with the interviews and such because he always acts different to me.

To me politics is a game, and like all games theres cheaters, liars, babies and of cource the fairplayer. You can be either one of the four and change at a moments notice to help give you the upperhand, that will happen alot this year.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > > agreed about the debts I will never say bush is perfect, far from it but his good point imo surpass his bad points. but war unfortunatly costs money and I would rather pay of his debts than live in a world controlled by the fear of terrorists. remember we didnt ask for this.
> ...


 I didnt say myself did I? I said our country... dont be so naive, its the truth.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im voting for Kerry


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Drew said:


> I didnt say myself did I? I said our country... dont be so naive, its the truth.


 Maybe I'm not understanding exactly what you're saying but if that were true, people would be afraid to fly and possibly even leave the house whenever we are having a color-coded alert. I am not seeing that at all.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And that's the problem with the democratic system, people vote for stupid and irresponsible policies. Yes Bush has made it so that Tax Freedom day is earlier than it's been in a long while, but he's done that by running the biggest deficit ever. That's hardly an accomplishment, you just have a president who's said "Hey man f*ck it, we'll borrow the money and someone else will pay it down the line" and you're actually touting this as a reason to re-elect him?

Do you know that you have to make interest payments on that debt? That there will be a MINIMUM amount of money your government will have to set aside not for health care, not for the millitary, not for infrastructure and not for tax cuts that will go to paying off interest on that huge debt you just ran?

Hell at this rate, why don't you guys just run for president and say you'll make the tax freedom day January 2nd by cutting taxes to zero and borrowing all the money you need to pay for sh*t, apparently that counts as sound fiscal policy these days...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

GO KERRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lick bush in 04 :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt say myself did I? I said our country... dont be so naive, its the truth.
> ...


 Oh, I'm not saying its that bad.. but think of how abused it could be..


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

People are becoming numb to the color coded levels anyway, thats understandable since people adapt to new dangers over-time, thus you can't always use the color levels to scare people.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rbp75 said:


> not to mention finding over 300000 dead people buried in mas graves for probably doing no more than wanting to live how they wanted to live. If that alone is not enough to justify going to war with someone you are all just plain evil.


 Does any American even bother about what's going on in Africa (Congo for example, where 4-5 million people were killed in less than 10 years)? Hell, 99 out of 100 Americans couldn't even point it on a map... Same applies to many more conflicts all over the world the US doesn't give a f*ck about: why helping the Iraqi's and letting others to be butchered?
Of course, you can't help them all, but don't start with that "We had to help those poor Iraqi's" bullshit...

Jewelz: rather hated than vulnerable???
News flash: you're both, and all your efforts in Iraq, Afghanistan and elsewhere won't make you any safer: it takes just a handful of determined fanatics to commit the most horrible acts, and "converting" hostile nations you won't remove those people.
That's the problem with groups like Al Qaeda: they have no home, no base, no boundaries, and can do their "job" from where ever they want, if necessary staying dormant for many years.... You can turn the entire Middle East into a parking lot, bomb it all to the bottom of the Persian Gulf, or turn it into the 51st State if that's what you want: I'm affraid it won't change people that are determined to die, and it won't prevent people from becoming martyrs in a nutshell either, because the way it's currently going, there will always be reasons for them to die for their faith...


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

African issues are hardy ever reported on in the American media, even if they are the segment might be a few mins long, is African issues reported on alot in Europe? I personally haven't seen anything on the news about africa in awhile, theres a reason. I can't blame my neighbors if they don't know whats happening in african if its barley reported on.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention finding over 300000 dead people buried in mas graves for probably doing no more than wanting to live how they wanted to live. If that alone is not enough to justify going to war with someone you are all just plain evil.
> ...


 Is it the americans responsibility to save africa? Why only point out the US? I dont see any other country helping out very much. Im sure america gives more aid etc to them then anybody else. And next month, I have 10 friends going to Uganda to help some of the less fortunate, so yes, there are americans that care.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

diddye said:


> Is it the americans responsibility to save africa?


Its America's responsibility to lead the way, its the main player in world affairs.
Face it, if we don't do the job knowone will?

I dont really know were you would start out to help Africa - theres so many tribes, views, governments ect - basically Africa is lost in time. The whole continent is diseased, its would take years and trillions in dollars to even start to modernize the poorest areas. The world itselfs would have a hard time footing the bill.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

exactly...we should "help" africa, but when another country like vietnam, iraq, n. korea needs help, we should mind our own business. We shouldn't "interfere" w/ their country right? And of course, America gets blamed either way. If we're helping, we aren't helping enough....or are doing it wrong..biased towards a certain tribe, etc.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

USA vs Soviet Union - The days the world needed and wanted *help* from the USA, I think Europeans and the rest of the world just wanted to save there own ass.

























I love national cartoons.








This should be a very easy way to understand things, even for the dumbest people.

Just like terrorism, people want to save there own ass so they put the USA down. People don't want to stand up for anything right anymore, people would rather be alive, wrong and kiss ass, rather than stand up for anything right. If you ask me, most people have turned into spineless bitches, thinking theres no right are wrong to judge a situation are person.



> If we're helping, we aren't helping enough....or are doing it wrong..biased towards a certain tribe, etc.


America will always be blamed for everything.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------

